# Problem with starting focussing on R5



## xps (Sep 15, 2021)

My R5 is suffering from AF problems until 2 weeks. (Not sure if after or even before installing Firmware 1.4).
The AF often does not start focussing on objects. I have to press the AF button (or the back-button AF-button) several times - or change the AF manually on the lens ring - to get the autofocus getting started.
Used every AF-setting and every AF-point if this behavior could be changed, but nothing helps.

I resetted the body several times to factory defaults. As I my other lenses and Canon bodies are actually in my house in southern Europe, I just do have the 600mm EF version II with the R5 here, so I can not look, if it is happening on other lenses too.

Any advice?
Thank you a lot


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 16, 2021)

xps said:


> My R5 is suffering from AF problems until 2 weeks. (Not sure if after or even before installing Firmware 1.4).
> The AF often does not start focussing on objects. I have to press the AF button (or the back-button AF-button) several times - or change the AF manually on the lens ring - to get the autofocus getting started.
> Used every AF-setting and every AF-point if this behavior could be changed, but nothing helps.
> 
> ...


I doubt this is much help but it kind of fits the topic. I have the shutter as spot AF and AF-ON as animal eye AF and the * button is another mode of back button focus. I noticed only recently that while the AF-ON button works independently and will initiate focus, the * button will only perform its assigned AF mode if the shutter is half pressed. This is not desirable and not how my 1DX2 behaved.

I don't have any suggestion for your specific issue especially given you've tried lots of different settings. Sorry.

Jack


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 9, 2021)

did you solve your problem? i've the same with R5 and 500mm f4 mk1, no AF no matter the AF settings.
when i switch to 100-500mm RF, AF seems ok, i only have the problem with 500mm mk1...


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 9, 2021)

by the way, which adapter do you use, Canon or third party?


----------



## EricN (Nov 9, 2021)

rico.29 said:


> did you solve your problem? i've the same with R5 and 500mm f4 mk1, no AF no matter the AF settings.
> when i switch to 100-500mm RF, AF seems ok, i only have the problem with 500mm mk1...


how does the image quality compare between 500 f4 mk1 and 100-500?


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 9, 2021)

EricN said:


> how does the image quality compare between 500 f4 mk1 and 100-500?


hard to say as 500mm mk1 works only a few period on the R5, i try to post 100% crop photo to compare


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 9, 2021)

here is full image with 100-500mm RF, at 500mm, f7.1, 1/640, iso 200, on tripod



and cropped at 100%


----------



## rico.29 (Nov 9, 2021)

with 500mm f4, when it works...


----------



## EricN (Nov 9, 2021)

Thanks


----------

